# does grindcore whit saxophone exist , i had this idea it could work Jazz grind?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What do youy think let's face it i love saxophone and for some unknow reason it coul;d fit in this genra , this is the uttermost avasnt--garde idea, john zorn didx it i think whit is band Painkiller correct me if im wrong i had an album of him in the past this album was aamazing!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

These guys from Norway (there's also Shining from Sweden), play what they call black jazz. The frontman plays both guitar and sax. My wife really wanted to throw the CD out the car window...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> These guys from Norway (there's also Shining from Sweden), play what they call black jazz. The frontman plays both guitar and sax. My wife really wanted to throw the CD out the car window...


These guys must really be concentrating. They don't miss anything.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This doesn't punch you in the face, it sucks you in.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I don't know much about Grindcore. I have ground a couple of apple cores in the process of making cider, but I'm not sure that's what you're asking about.

I do know that I've enjoyed the noise jazz of Borbetomagus, as on their studio album _Barbed Wire Maggots_, a classic in my opinion. The trio consists of Don Dietrich and Jim Sauter on saxophones and Donald Miller on electric guitar. But don't think you'll hear either instrument on the disc. I don't know how these guys get the sound they do, but it's way beyond blowin' scales on a horn or strumming an ax. Pivotal stuff!






Too, Roscoe Mitchell remains a favorite. His solo sax escapades are legendary. "Noonah" is a personal favorite. If this is what Grindcore is, maybe I should subscribe to fandom.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Zorn is the only guy who really does that as far as I know. I love it though and wish there was more stuff like it. I think you might like Colin Stetson, he does avant-garde stuff with saxophones at least. Solo saxophone. It's pretty crazy.


----------

